# TT Revisions - The full list



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

All - this is the post where we will be collating the definitive list of changes to the TT over the years.

If you have any more info (including corrections to the above) please reply to this thread

*********************************

So that you can buy the car of your dreams, knowing what levels of spec became available when.

*History of Audi TT*

1995 Frankfurt Auto Show 
Audi TT concept introduced 
1995 Tokyo Show 
Audi TT Roadster concept introduced

1999 
First production cars roll off the line

TT 180 comes with five spoke 16" wheels as standard and a five speed gearbox.

TT 225 comes with 17" six spoke alloys as standard* and benefits from the addition of xenon headlights and washer system and DIS (Drivers Information System). 
* Comps were £450 extra for 225s and £1,055 for 180s. (thanks Mab)

Early 2000 (March - thanks OriginalTT)
all cars recalled and retro fitted with ESP and rear spoiler. 
NOTE: This was not mandatory - many owners took the ESP option, but not the spoiler.
SOME owners took neither.....

NOTE: Front suspension arms also 'upgraded' to a MkII version (thanks EighTT), which in the opinion of many was a backwards step.
The original versions (apparently) made the TT more involing to drive and gave more 'neutral' balance.
At the cost of (again apparently) making it more likely to oversteer.

September 2000
Six speed gearbox introduced on 180 models.

Apr 2001
TTC is available in two versions, both 1.8-litre, turbocharged engines with either 180bhp or 225bhp, both quattro four-wheel-drive. 
TTC 180 £24,050 
TTC 225 £26,750. 
TTR 180 £
TTR 225 £

Jun 2001 
New paint and leather upholstery colours across TTC & TTR. Recaro seat options, road wheel designs and suspension modifications. 
New Hibiscus Red paintwork, 18-inch split-rim alloy wheels and silver grey leather upholstery.

Nov 2001 
S-Line announced. 
Based on 225TTC, S-Line gets two exclusive paint colours and larger 18-inch, nine-spoke alloy wheels, and suspension lowered by an additional 20mm compared with the standard car.

Available in either Misano Red or Avus Silver paintwork, with 'normal' black leather interior, or new Brilliant Red or Silver Grey. 6 CD autochanger and a BOSE as standard.

Also - S-Line badges! (and alloy gear knob)

Black interior S-Line £30,350 on the road, 
Brilliant Red or Silver Grey interior £31,100 OTR.

Also:
recall notice issued:
Serial number is 42C9 to replace the rear ball joints.

Jan 2002 
Both 180 & 225 get 18-inch, nine spoke alloy wheels with 225/40 ZR18 tyres, and lowered suspension. New titanium headlamp surrounds. 
Also get alloy gear knob.

Some metallic & pearl effect paints now FOC. 
Avus Silver and Misano Red £445. 
Special order colours £1,030. 
Silver or Red leather £275.

These changes bring the 'std' 225 very much in line (sic!) with the spec of the recent S-Line special eddition. Which pleases most new owners.... And upsets most S-Liners.

Some S-Line owners negotiate cash back from Audi as compensation.
Some non- S-Line owners also get cash back if their late '01 car came with 17" alloys. (thanks Chip_iTT)

Prices range from 
TTC 180 £
TTC 225 £29,000 
TTR 180 £24,050
TTR 225 £

225 gets xenon headlamps with washers and DIS. 
(query over this - opinion is that 225s have always had these features?)

Oct 2002 
Revised radiator grille

Nov 2002 
TT 3.2 (DSG) announced - no price set. 
As well as the DSG, also comes with 17-inch dual-piston brake system adapted from the RS4. Floating-caliper brakes and ventilated discs front and rear (334mm front, 265mm rear). Modified rear spoiler and the rear valance, and new front spoiler.

end 2002
GALA system on BOSE setups replaced with an internal microphone which automatically increases the volume as the background noise level increases.

Apr 2003 
TTR 150 £21,450 
Front wheel drive, 5 speed box 
16-inch 'seven spoke' alloy wheels std 
17-inch £1260, or 18-inch £1,800 
Leather interior £820.

TTR 3.2 DSG announced - due in autumn

TTR 150 £21450 
TTR 180 £26350 
TTR 225 £29050
TTC 180 £
TTC 225 £

Jul 2003 
TTC 3.2 DSG £29,155 (OTR)

Oct 2003 
TTR 3.2 DSG £31,405 (OTR)

Dec 2003
TTC and TTR 3.2 Manual announced.

Feb 2004
TTR 150 £20750
TTR 180 £26350
TTR 225 £29050
TTR 3.2 Man £29300
TTR 3.2 DSG £30700

TTC 180 £24100
TTC 225 £26800
TTC 3.2 Man £27050
TTC 3.2 DSG £28450

Mid '04 - some new models available - notably 180 versions with FWD and tiptronic boxes as options, and the 150 TTR
And a price hike 

Oct 2004

TTR 1.8 T FWD Manual 150 £21,875 
TTR 1.8 T quattro Manual 180 £27,575 
TTR 1.8 T quattro Manual 225 £29,825 
TTR 3.2 quattro Manual £30,595
TTR 3.2 quattro DSG £31,995

TTC 1.8 T FWD Manual 180 £20,725 
TTC 1.8 T FWD Tiptronic 180 £22,125 
TTC 1.8 T quattro Manual 180 £25,325 
TTC 1.8 T quattro Manual 225 £27,575 
TTC 3.2 quattro Manual £28,345
TTC 3.2 quattro DSG £29,745

All data refers to UK cars - please remember that your '02 car might have been made in '01!

****************************


```
BHP Engine     Body             Drive   Transmission
=== ========== ================ ======= ===============
150 1.8 V4 K03 Roadster         Front   5 Manual
180 1.8 V4 K03 Roadster & Coupe Front   5 Manual
180 1.8 V4 K03 Roadster & Coupe quattro 5 Manual
180 1.8 V4 K03 Roadster & Coupe quattro 6 Manual
180 1.8 V4 K03 Coupe            Front   6 Automatic
225 1.8 V4 K04 Roadster & Coupe quattro 6 Manual
236 1.8 V4 K04 Coupe            quattro 6 Manual
247 3.2 V6 NA  Roadster & Coupe quattro 6 Manual & DSG
```
If you have any more info (including corrections to the above) please reply to this thread


----------

